# Another What Species is This?



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I've seen this fish posted quite a bit and the person asks what it is. I'm doing the same. The fish in pics below looks like a true striper but the broken lines are clearly visible. True I'm new to river fishing but last year there was not this much debate with these fish. So if anyone is willing to, please give your opinion and why it's what you think it is. There are a lot like this being caught. Since on Greenup's stretch of the river true stripers are rare we tend to release them. But if these are hybrids then I will keep a few now and then. Thanks for any input. Daveo76 I finally broke my 3 week skunk streak. Happy Happy!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Striper, glad you got the skunk off. Got my ON yesterday, nuttin,,,, A couple trues from earlier. Last one's a Wiper, notice the difference in the bodies.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate you taking the time to answer. I did throw it back to be on the safe side but some at the time of catch thought it was a hybrid. Also I know there are bigger ones that was my 2nd striper that was 4 1/2 to 5 pounds this summer. Daveo76 I think we're catching more and overall bigger ones this year. Looks good for the future. Thanks montagc for explaining more about body type. I'm learning to pay attention to the inside and outside of fishes mouths. Daveo76 hope to see you this week, hoping the cooler temps trigger some action!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

A hybird is often more football shaped as well.


----------

